
Google's Much-Hyped Instant Messenger Allo Is Losing Steam in India - lightmaker
https://www.buzzfeed.com/pranavdixit/google-allo-isnt-going-anywhere-in-india?utm_term=.fwkZk1X7j#.ys0YpXeLq
======
lightmaker
Seems like it's impossible to overcome the combined network effects of
WhatsApp and Facebook Messenger.

